# Our Sunday Journey....



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I was trying to decide last week what trip to take, the short am with the family, the long road trip with the guys, or stay at home and get the yard in shape. With the gentle persuasion of Nibble Nuts, Mallardpin, and BRL1 we opted for the long rodie with the guys. It started off with my alarm clock going off at 2:00 am (man I am getting old, that is when I used to come home on Saturday nights!). You know what they say about that time on the road there are only drunks and fisherman on the road. I picked Nibble up at his house and we proceed to the meeting spot with Mallardpin and BRL1. We all must have been excited because we were bolth there about 20 min early! We headed up to the gorge and the plan was to launch from sheep creek bay at first light, we were actually there when it was dark so we took the time to load the boat and ready the rods. Sorry for the links but my work computer has some bug that isn't allowing me to edit the shots. Here is some of the pretty colors of the gorge:

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd21 ... 3_0139.jpg

BRL1 started us off with a nice healthy male rainbow in the very pretty spaning colors we taped it at 18 1/2 inches a nice start to the day!

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd21 ... 3_0140.jpg

The trolling was very slow and we were marking very few fish all morning. Nibble had a hookup on the topwater rod but it managed to esacpe and that was the trolling action for the day kinda sad for the gorge. We did happen to find one pod of fish and stopped to jig for them. Mallardpin had the hot rod:

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd21 ... 3_0141.jpg

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd21 ... 3_0142.jpg

He also caugh himself a little MAC:

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd21 ... 3_0147.jpg

Nibble nuts was wanting to catch a lake trout because his only attempt the fish got away. The fishing gods smiled at him with this nice 23 1/2 4LB mac a pup to most but a nice fish and what we came here for:

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd21 ... 3_0146.jpg

As you might have noticed I got the big skunk job for the gorge, I guess I was just the designated driver of the boat. This wouldn't be an Orvis1 report without some lunch shots, we stopped at the lodge and had some george burgers they were delicious:

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd21 ... 3_0148.jpg

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd21 ... 3_0149.jpg


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice report, Looks like a awesome day up there. Were you trolling all day to get those macs or did you do any jigging? We usually catch quite a few fishing a 4" tube jig tipped with some sucker meat fishing 60-80 feet of water. Man, Im extremely jealous of this trip & need to get the boat up there VERY soon  . How was the snow pack in that area?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The only strikes were trolling top water cranks near the boat ramp. The fish were caught vertical jigging in about 50 ft of water we tried tipping the jigs but the seemed to like them without the sucker meat strange? The area is pretty much void of snow little patches in places but looks like a good option for memorial day weekend.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Never fished the gorge... looks like you guys had a good time. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job guys, good to see you got out and grabbed some fish! Sorry about the skunkage orvis... maybe next time


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

SKUNKED????

What's up with that? You need to shake this bug of yours and I think that once you do, it'll be a monster.

Sorry about the skunkage. :|


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry for the skunk, thanks for the report.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Good times. It was great to meet BRL, and Mallardpin, they're cool guys. Plus I finally got a mac! Now I feel the need to catch a monster. Those things have some pull to them!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Great trip!! Good company, fantastic senery.
I really enjoyed the trip and meeting everyone.
To see Nibble Nuts catch his first Mac made it very worth the time.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

BRL1 said:


> Great trip!! Good company, fantastic senery.
> I really enjoyed the trip and meeting everyone.
> To see Nibble Nuts catch his first Mac made it very worth the time.


Mackinaw ...  :shock: Good post orvis1, great picture's. Looks like pretty good weather and good company.

I'll be chasing the Mac this weekend... :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I still need my first mac. I'm sure it will come this year though. Have fun .45.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Orvis, I think I seen a picture of your boat once and if I remember right you don't have any downriggers. Have you ever used Dipsy Divers before? If not you should buy a couple, they work. There is also a book called "Precision Trolling", great book. It is like a guide book that will tell you how deep a certain lure will dive when you have a certain amount of line out. It has a lot of different lures it. It will also tell you everything you want to know about Dipsy Divers and other things like that. You will also need a line counter so you know exactly how much line you have out. And by the way, the Rainbows at FG are close to shore in shallow water this time of year.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry about the skunk!
But Awesome report short sweet and entertaining


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

It was a good time and was nice to meet everyone.  

We are going to have to get together for a Strawberry trip in July for ice off. :? :wink:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

If any of you "need" someone to tag along, let me know i have an itchy fishing finger... :shock:


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

blackdog said:


> Orvis, I think I seen a picture of your boat once and if I remember right you don't have any downriggers. Have you ever used Dipsy Divers before? If not you should buy a couple, they work. There is also a book called "Precision Trolling", great book. It is like a guide book that will tell you how deep a certain lure will dive when you have a certain amount of line out. It has a lot of different lures it. It will also tell you everything you want to know about Dipsy Divers and other things like that. You will also need a line counter so you know exactly how much line you have out. And by the way, the Rainbows at FG are close to shore in shallow water this time of year.


Cannon makes one called the Mini Troll. It is a small, clamp-on, hand-crank downrigger that uses a 4 pound weight. That is what I use for my canoe, and it works great. It costs only $70, and is a pretty durable device. At the Gorge, downriggers are a must.

At least you guys caught some fish there. That big mac looked pretty. Did he fight hard?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

GREAT!

The gorge is my favorite spot to fish and you just told the whole world about it! :wink:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice pics and lots of them too! That burger looked really good!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the report Orvis1. Sounds like you guys had an awesome time. Sorry about the skunk though Orvis...some days are just like that. At least you were able to divulge in a scrumdidilyumptious burger. Not a bad way to end the day!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> GREAT!
> 
> The gorge is my favorite spot to fish and you just told the whole world about it! :wink:


That is funny shiz there! :mrgreen: Keep complaining and I will post driving directions and all the techniques needed to fish your spot out mister!


----------

